# Format audio "lossless"



## mocmoc (8 Juillet 2013)

J'ai appris qu'il existe un type de fichier audio sans pertes que iTunes peut lire. Il sagit du format ALAC ;
On peut convertir les fichiers .FLAC vers une extension .M4A dite "lossless". Cependant quand on transfert ce type de fichier audio vers un ipod ils apparaissent grisés dans l'interface de l'ipod&#8230;

J'utilise le logiciel XLD pour convertir mes fichiers .FLAC en .M4A (ALAC).

Quel est le format audio qui préserve la qualité et qui est lisible par un iPod ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mocmoc (8 Juillet 2013)

AIFF  c'est la réponse


----------



## lomedelouest (23 Août 2013)

Salut, ton histoire m'étonne car moi aussi j'ai beaucoup de morceaux en apple lossless, (qui viennent soit de rip de disques ou soit de ...). Il m'arrive de convertir aussi des flac en apple lossless qui deviennent donc mp4 dans l'interface  du logiciel XLD mais qui sont appelés apple lossless dans iTunes. Je les lis avec mon iPod Classic et les morceaux ne sont pas grisés. Pas besoin de les convertir en AIFF, cela te prendra beaucoup de place, pour pas plus de qualité.


----------



## jpheon (26 Août 2013)

Le problème viens peut-être d'une fréquence déchantillonnage ou du nombre de bits non supporté par l'ipod en question.


----------



## lomedelouest (28 Août 2013)

Les morceaux de ma bibliothèque iTunes en provenance d'une conversion FLAC->AppleLossless grâce au logiciel XLD; sont en 16 bits et 44,100 kHz.


----------



## jpheon (30 Août 2013)

En fait, XLD conserve la fréquence d'échantillonage et la profondeur de bit d'origine par défaut. Il faut le forcé à convertir en à 44khz 16bit lorsque le morceau d'origine n'a pas ces valeurs.

S'il a acheté des morceau sur des sites orienté en Hi-Fi et proposant des pièces en qualité studio master 96khz 24 bits, il est alors possible qu'il ait converti ces pièces en alac avec ces mêmes valeurs et donc potentiellement incompatible avec son ipod.


----------

